# Need help in job search



## kpathak (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi,

I am an SEO/Online Marketing expert from India with 5 years of experience looking for job in Germany.

Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks.
kpathak


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

kpathak, can you be more specific? There is plenty of info on this subject in the forum, so use the 'search' option. Otherwise, post specific questions here.
Best option would be the Job Seekers Visa which is often mentioned in this forum.


----------

